# Code: BMW Internet / BMW Live (help)



## avlnch (May 25, 2013)

BMW Internet = Web Browser
BMW Live = BMW Online (I believe live is the brand name in Germany and online is US)

DIR: HU_NBT
ONLINE_BROWSER - beide_aktiv
ONLINE_BROWSER_LIVE - aktiv

In the Connected Drive menu, you then get the following:
- BMW Live (literally the same exact thing as bmw online)
- Internet (simply an iDrive browser.. and a nice one at that.. has tabbed browsing)

However, while the coding worked it seems like I need to complete a few more related steps as I received two different error messsges.. which were as follows:
Error #1: "Vehicle not activated for BMW Internet. Please check contract status"
Error #2: "Unable to establish connection via the cell phone network. Please try again later or from a different location"

What do I need to do in order to resolve error one and two shown above?
Error 1: Call BMW Assist via SOS Button and ask to enroll in BMW Internet?
Error 2: Does the M5 take an internal SIM card somewhere?

I would really like to get this working.. I don't see why it would not be possible.

Any suggestions? Has anyone done this before.. successfully? What am I missing?


----------



## avlnch (May 25, 2013)

By the way.. I don't really care about BMW Live. I just want BMW Internet working. I am pretty sure that I can disable BMW Live and then just BMW Online and Internet will show up under Connected Drive.

So.. what am I missing to get the Internet feature working?


----------



## g4movtpt (Jun 18, 2013)

*CAFD HU_NBT file*



avlnch said:


> BMW Internet = Web Browser
> BMW Live = BMW Online (I believe live is the brand name in Germany and online is US)
> 
> DIR: HU_NBT
> ...


Wuohh !!! Would you mind to send your CAFD HU_NBT file and your VIN to me for compare with the one i have ? I would apreciate that. I am trying to activate BMW LIVE INTERNEt and Concierge in my F10 after july 2013.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

g4movtpt said:


> Wuohh !!! Would you mind to send your CAFD HU_NBT file and your VIN to me for compare with the one i have ? I would apreciate that. I am trying to activate BMW LIVE INTERNEt and Concierge in my F10 after july 2013.
> Thanks a lot.


Me too, please.

[email protected]


----------



## DocNuas (Oct 18, 2013)

Hey guys! 
I just noticed that there is a new update for bluetooth
UPD5021.BIN

In the details there is this new thingy:
"Software update (TN-2.34.1)
Contents
***9655;
Phone: Restores the BMW Internet via
customer SIM function"

Could you guys see if this activates internet again...


----------



## avgor (Jul 10, 2013)

DocNuas said:


> Hey guys!
> I just noticed that there is a new update for bluetooth
> UPD5021.BIN
> 
> ...


I have updated the NBT (current version is 51.1) with UPD05021.bin yesterday.
MN-2.33.2 remains the same.
TN-2.33.2 was updated to TN-2.34.1.

There is no Internet item in menu. The Internet browser still doesn't work.
The WiFi checkbox cannot be checked. WiFi still doesn't work.


----------



## standa (Mar 5, 2014)

Guys,
please take a look here :
http://www.bmwcoding.com/showthread.php?1682-How-to-enable-BMW-Live-on-your-CIC-COMBOX-Setup


----------

